# Mixing it up a bit.



## Pont (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, now that most boat and tackle shows are over and everyone is preparing for the 2008 season (in the cold states). I thought I would mix up the conversation and ask everyone, what do you plan on doing different or working on this year? What new lures are you making an effort to throw more or even experiment with? I just thought something like this would be a good idea to bounce any and all new ideas off of everyone.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm planning on trying the toads more and see what happens. Last season I tried the Mann's Hardnose Toads with no luck, so gonna give the new Rage Tail Toads a try. Plus, gonna give the test baits a good working also


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2008)

Jig and pig 25% of the time
Swimbaits 25% of the time
Confidence Baits 50% of the time.

Hopefully those top two get more time by the end of the season. I am determined to learn the jig and pig technique to perfection.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm gonna be trying the toads and Jig & Pig a lot this year. Never really used either before. My local lake Parvin get a thick slime about mid summer. It has always been a real PITA gettting tangled in the TM and all. Someone last year told me to use it to my advantage....apparently the bass hide in it. Thats what I'm gonna try the toad on. Flipping across the top of the nasty slime....and hopefully hookin up with some slobs!


----------



## little anth (Feb 24, 2008)

spinner baits and cranks


----------



## Pont (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to say I'm going to focus more on topwater stuff this year. I have seen numerous tournaments hit there kicker fish on topwater lures. I even bought a high speed reel this year to specifically focus on that aspect of my fishing. Now lets just hope I step up an represent with a few kicker fish! :roll:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 24, 2008)

when you say high speed what ratio do you mean, also depending on what type of topwater bait your using you really wont need a burner. As for my self i will be swimbaitin it up, also plan on throwin a lot of topwater baits, no bite compairs to a topwater bite. Im gonna try to throw less plastics and more jigs. Im also gonna try swarmin hornet jighead/spin think not sure what there called(with fluke). jerkbaits, never had to much luck with them so im gonna give them a shot. tryin out some new cranks aswell. Oh and I need to work on buying less tackle, you can never have enough but you can have too much to carry.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 24, 2008)

I am going to try to slow down! I tend to fish a lot of fast moving baits, spinnerbaits, topwaters, and of course, cranks, and often miss fish that are not in a chasing mood.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 24, 2008)

J & P, swimbait (already started on this, I had a good one on my Mattlures UBG the other night), and maybe dropshot.

I also plan on not buying any more baits until I catch a fish on every bait I have now, or until I use up some of my plastics as I have too many right now.


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I also plan on not buying any more baits until I catch a fish on every bait I have now, or until I use up some of my plastics as I have too many right now.



Nice try! That will never happen. 8)


----------



## little anth (Feb 24, 2008)

slim357 said:


> when you say high speed what ratio do you mean, also depending on what type of topwater bait your using you really wont need a burner. As for my self i will be swimbaitin it up, also plan on throwin a lot of topwater baits, no bite compairs to a topwater bite. Im gonna try to throw less plastics and more jigs. Im also gonna try swarmin hornet jighead/spin think not sure what there called(with fluke). jerkbaits, never had to much luck with them so im gonna give them a shot. tryin out some new cranks aswell. Oh and I need to work on buying less tackle, you can never have enough but you can have too much to carry.




im guessing 7.1:1


----------



## SMDave (Feb 24, 2008)

I need to concentrate on fishing lighter presentations; bucktail jigs, light tubing, etc. I also want to fish tubes more than I usually did, and want to learn how to skip like a pro! Spinning and baitcast.


----------



## Pont (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry fella's I' had logged off for a bit. Yes, I meant a higher speed for topwater. I just ordered the Revo 7:1:1 mainly for the super spook jr. I like the higher speed because it picks up a little more slack. Also when the bass are short striking topwater, I will switch to a spinnerbait and run it about just beneith the surface and that usually tends to do it.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 25, 2008)

I want to work on my jig n pig technique, and fish more swimbaits, and actually catch fish on them. I really want to catch a big LM, I haven't gotten one over 5lbs for few years. I have been fishing for SM much more than LM, so that doesnt help. 

I have a revo stx 7.1:1 and I love that reel. I love spook fishing, I have fallen in love with LC sammies in the past year though. I love the 85series for SM.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

SMDave said:


> and want to learn how to skip like a pro! Spinning and baitcast.



Yes! Yes! Yes!


It amazes me how deep and thick the bass sit and only those guys that can do that, can get them! If you can skip a bait 20 feet under the thick stuff you will be rewarded with some big bass...Seen it with my own eyes. 

I have actually witnessed guys flipping and pitching into bushes and brush so thick that I normally just troll by without even thinking twice about trying to attack it, that changes this year!


----------

